# G pulchra velvetyness



## Laba-Laba (Jun 12, 2009)

I know velvetyness is not a word ;P 

Anyways, at what size will my G pulchra sling start getting black and fluffy?


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 12, 2009)

Mine show the black color since 4th instar.


----------



## Sathane (Jun 12, 2009)

Mine really started to look velvety at about 2" but have been dark black for a while.  My /2" specimens aren't quite super dark black just yet.


----------

